# Beans section - time for a make over?



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

*Would you like a separate section for beans with sub-forums for major roasters?*​
No - It's fine as it is1260.00%Yes - I'd like separate sub-forums for major roasters840.00%


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

The beans section has become a bit unwieldy - 1.5k threads, 55.8k posts, it's a pain to wade through things even using search.

I wonder if it would be better to have a dedicated section on beans much in the way that we have one on Machines & Grinders.

That way we could split out sub forums for each of the major roasters, just like we do for each major manufacturer, with individual topics talking about specific beans.

Seems odd to have a dedicated section for tea which only has 77 threads when beans has over 1500! After all aren't we mainly here for the coffee?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No.

I think there are far too many subforums as it is, mostly dead. I'd support a large scale cull.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It would also cause difficulty of "where does a discussion of several roasters take on (for example) an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe"


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just cull everything past page 10 and archive it. People will make threads if they ask a question, and then if the threads die, just cull it all again in 6 months...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> It would also cause difficulty of "where does a discussion of several roasters take on (for example) an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe"


Have a beans "general" section for smaller roasters and other discussion


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

aaronb said:


> No.
> 
> I think there are far too many subforums as it is, mostly dead. I'd support a large scale cull.


A cull would certainly be another option, the challenge is that over time we'll still end up in the same place that we are right now....

Maybe cull and have threads on specific beans separated from discussions about Roasters?

Maybe cull some of the other dead subforums as well?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's start a poll to see if we should have polls


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and if that is not unanimous, we can have another. personally, I would abandon all forums and sub forums......just have one page and if people learned to tag and search on tags properly life would be so much easier


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Let's start a poll to see if we should have polls


Can we have a show of hands first?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

All in favour of a poll about polls? Could you tag your post as a poll for or against whatever the post was?

(Fwiw Tapatalk can't tag)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Can Tapatalk poll?!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

UncleJake said:


> Can Tapatalk poll?!


Not to my knowledge....

Hands up if you think it can...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

✋


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

The forum really isn't busy enough to warrant creating more specific areas. If you're struggling with the forum's own search functionality you can use google to search the forum.

If you are keen on beans only discussion then maybe join the beansnotmachines facebook group


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

i don't have nor want a facebook account.

I think I may have misunderstood what this forum was about, is it more about coffee equipment?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not at all, it's about all things coffee related, lots of discussion on here about beans and roasters. There are a couple of longstanding threads with loads of info on them. Forgive us we are a sarcastic bunch on here but also very helpful and knowledgable. Deleting old posts causes havoc with the forum so that won't happen. The lay out and structure is fine for the traffic we have. You just have to get your hunting head on or ask specific questions to get the info you desire


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Phobic said:


> i don't have nor want a facebook account.
> 
> I think I may have misunderstood what this forum was about, is it more about coffee equipment?


Not at all, but you noticed yourself that loads of the subforums are dead, and there is already duplication. I personally think subforums for roasters would just dilute everything further and isn't really needed.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I suppose with beans it's also a seasonal thing... So the roasters don't offer one single set of beans all the time that always taste one way (like whittards seem to) so things I find interesting include reading through the hasbean ImM and ssssssssssss threads, I don't have either subscription, but learn from it nonetheless.

I also keep track of the "new threads" and follow current conversations, which is the best way it seems to pick up bean info... (Let's face it "how to descale a gaggia") is likely to be unchanging, what beans are scrummy is an evolving experience.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> we are a sarcastic bunch on here


I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I know there's loads of info here, the challenge is finding it, wading through 100s of pages to find what you need is a bit daunting and searching is a bit hit and miss, maybe it's just a case of asking more questions then









The seasonality point hadn't really ever occurred to me, it's a good point!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep, ask questions join in discussions, buy a variety of beans people are currently raving about.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> All in favour of a poll about polls? Could you tag your post as a poll for or against whatever the post was?
> 
> (Fwiw Tapatalk can't tag)


Can a post be tagged ?

I know you tag threads you've started, but cant see how you can tag a post.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Can a post be tagged ?
> 
> I know you tag threads you've started, but cant see how you can tag a post.


If you try to reply and go into advanced there are options there but I do not understand them


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> If you try to reply and go into advanced there are options there but I do not understand them


Just had a look at all the options available under advance post,, but still cant see how you can add tags to a post







not the end of the world


----------

